# And a plugin for samurize



## taloche (Aug 8, 2008)

Hello,

I see the post "GPU-Z Shared Memory Layout" and, of course, i make a plugin for samurize. So samurize can display on desktop the value reading and share by GPU-Z. 

Thank you Wizzard for that !

I release this plugin in samurize site tomorrow.

Edit : and it is my first post, bonjour a tous.


----------



## taloche (Aug 9, 2008)

Hello,

You can find the plugin here : http://www.samurize.com/modules/mydownloads/index.php. 
It is "A plugin for GPU Z". It use the share memory of GPU Z.

Enjoy.


----------

